# Taking orders for "Throws"



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

*
Gotcha!!!!!!
























*


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OMG

Do you suppose Doug would get me that for my birthday? It's coming up soon!!!







maybe this is one case where Mr. humpy is appropriate.....

Please forgive me, I'm usually a bit more......."correct" than this


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Put me down for a couple too!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd say that's a pretty good price!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Sep 16 2005, 04:52 PM
> *OMG
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Me too...








But that one was too good not to share!








Sorry Joe and Scotchelf and any other males that see...


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I think one for the bed, the couch and the kitchen table lol

where do i send payment


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That was a "good one"!!! You got me!!! But OK... I'll take one... send it via FedEx... rush delivery!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

_HAHAHAHAHAHAH!_






















That is a great deal!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

have you girls been drinking from the same water lately


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You got me too.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Got Me!!














but I'll definitely take at least one!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is there an order limit?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my!!!!!!!!! now we have plenty of places I could use one of them


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 16 2005, 06:37 PM
> *have you girls been drinking from the same water lately
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Water??????????? who drinks water??????????


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

*OMG.....I have scrolled back up 4 times....I MUST have 1 of those. Don't think my heart could handle 2. (made me have a hot flash) *

(gonna print that bad boy)


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I want one, I want one!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'll take 1 extra large please!








~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have a king size bed, so I may need two to cover it!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Sep 17 2005, 01:51 AM
> *I'll take 1 extra large please!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


YOU ARE TOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 17 2005, 03:18 AM
> *I have a king size bed, so I may need two to cover it!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Told ya this was just the spot for Mr. Humpy!!!!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































j/k


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG







That was soooo funny


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Sep 17 2005, 06:46 AM
> *I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


How nice of you to think of your wife like that!







She will be SO excited!


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

I just want to say I was having a TERRIBLE







morning. That put a smile  on my face when I really needed it







Thanks


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 17 2005, 08:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How nice of you to think of your wife like that!







She will be SO excited! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100509
[/B][/QUOTE]























Wonder what your students would think if they saw this!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Sep 17 2005, 07:46 AM
> *I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OMG Scott!!!!!!!!!!!!!! perhaps you could buy one for your wife too


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ha!














:lol: :lol:














I think I'm in love!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Heck with thinking your in love....I am in love. I'll take one but I really don't want rush delivery....slow....very slow delivery would be wonderful !!!!!!




























MMMMMMM MMMMMM Good!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 17 2005, 10:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]























Wonder what your students would think if they saw this!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100523
[/B][/QUOTE]

A parent of one of my student's sent it to me through email. Evidently she thought I needed a stress reliever for the day!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

May I ask, how long is the "throw"? You know size really does matter.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Sep 16 2005, 09:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Water??????????? who drinks water??????????















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100454
[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow, Great price!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Sep 17 2005, 07:37 PM
> *Joe may regret calling this subject heading "Anything Goes"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, and some of you are Baaaaaaad!








I never intended for it to be like that!








I may get kicked out for showing pornographic material.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I just keep coming back to this post to look at him.







I think I will have to print this out as well.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

yall do know that this is a picture of me back in my younger days didnt' ya??


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh My goodness I want to put my order in for a couple of these, 
scottchelf umm is that you then in your younger days Ummmmmmmm


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Sep 18 2005, 04:14 AM
> *yall do know that this is a picture of me back in my younger days didnt' ya??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100718*


[/QUOTE]










Hubby wondered when I snapped HIS picture?! He swore he couldn't ever remember that picture being taken.







That was one of those "be careful how you answer" moments!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 18 2005, 09:22 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Hubby wondered when I snapped HIS picture?! He swore he couldn't ever remember that picture being taken.







That was one of those "be careful how you answer" moments!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100730
[/B][/QUOTE]


we are married?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf+Sep 18 2005, 08:25 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


we are married?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100731
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL :lol:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 17 2005, 03:53 PM
> *May I ask, how long is the "throw"?  You know size really does matter.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100577*


[/QUOTE]


oh dear God help me







:new_Eyecrazy: man its getting deep in here


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 18 2005, 11:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh dear God help me







:new_Eyecrazy: man its getting deep in here








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100740
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 18 2005, 11:44 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh dear God help me







:new_Eyecrazy: man its getting deep in here








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100740
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Lord ladies, have yall been drinking?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Now that's a throw!! He can throw himself on me any day of the week









Joplin, Frankie and Daisy want one as well. Is there a quantity break?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Sep 17 2005, 02:53 PM
> *May I ask, how long is the "throw"?  You know size really does matter.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100577*


[/QUOTE]

omg... hahahahah.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i showed this to Kim, she would like to order one as well


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 18 2005, 08:37 PM
> *i showed this to Kim, she would like to order one as well
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]





















Come on Joe, be a nice husband!!!!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

yeah Joe... be like me!!!! be a nice husband.

I'm typically a funny person to be around, but did I ever tell you about Tlunn's husband that thinks I'm gay! ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Sep 18 2005, 09:17 PM
> *yeah Joe... be like me!!!!  be a nice husband.
> 
> I'm typically a funny person to be around, but did I ever tell you about Tlunn's husband that thinks I'm gay!  ahahahahahahaha
> ...


[/QUOTE]


There IS a story that goes with that!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Sep 18 2005, 10:17 PM
> *, but did I ever tell you about Tlunn's husband that thinks I'm gay!  ahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

lets hear the story


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 18 2005, 10:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets hear the story
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100929
[/B][/QUOTE]


I was giving hubby a hard time one night about being on the Kenny Chesney Fan Club site and chatting all the time. (that is HIS sm







) I was teasing him b/c all that is on there is a bunch of KC crazy women! Not that I am much of a jealous person anymore...but they are mostly young SINGLE women.







I asked him how he would like it if I was constantly chatting with a bunch of men?!








He pointed out that I was always on my "stupid dog board" (as he calls it







). So right back at him...I told him "they" were all WOMEN!







Then I had to back up and say...well...except for Joe who runs the site and Scott. He already knew about Joe and his manly truck site....so he came back with..."and the one lone guy must be gay!"







I instantly went to the computer and brought up the picture of his beautiful family. The argument stopped there. He knew I was right. (as usual!







)

So I had to share that with Scot, who is obviously NOT gay!









Since then we have met a few men around here who are as crazy about their malts as we are...so now he doesn't think Scott is so "gay"!








I think it is kinda odd myself for a manly man like my husband to be SO into Kenny Chesney! I tell him that all the time! I told him he should take a hint when he is always chatting with women on the fan club board! :lol: I can be ruthless.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a thing to see on a Monday morning. You girls had me laughing so HARD (no pun intended, well, I guess it could be...)


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Sep 19 2005, 10:52 AM
> *What a thing to see on a Monday morning.  You girls had me laughing so HARD (no pun intended, well, I guess it could be...)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I hope I made your day!!! LOL


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

There's nothing like a good HARD laff first thing on a Monday morning all puns intended


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

At my husband's office, he has nothing but pictures of Toby on his computer! LOL I asked him if anyone thought that was weird, he said no, they all come over to look at the dog's pictures! LOL Even the guys!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!!!!


----------

